# Can you relate?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound: I'm a failure
http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/picking-up-dog-poop-wheres-poodo-humor


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think I got about 50%… also a failing grade.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

25% ha. A challenge I face daily!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't even try. I'm bad at that. Whimsy mostly uses her pee-pad to poop and it's easy to spot! LOL. When she goes outside in the summer with me I can hardly find it even with no leaves on the grass!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

I've gotten lucky with Zeke. He's learned when I say "where did you poop?" he runs to it and smells it then backs away slowly. HA!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can totally relate!!! LOL


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess maybe we should rake?


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

RitaandRiley said:


> I guess maybe we should rake?


yeah I think so


----------

